# advice for medicals



## mmistry (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi to you all, I was wondering of anyone knows what happens on the day of the medical? How much information do they need when answering the question on the medical form "B1 -Have you ever received hospital treatment or been in hospital for any reason?". Does this want all trips to A & E, inpatients, outpatients, long term stay etc??? can anyone help?

many thanks


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes. Reply as fully and as honestly as possible. The NZ immigration service are getting very hot on medical conditions and if they find out you've kept something back you could lose your work visa/PR at a later date.

Have a look at what happened to Martyn Payne, who had a heart condition, to see how difficult things can become.

Should Martyn Payne have been deported? - Your Opinion - National - 3 News


----------



## Ostrich (May 20, 2011)

We downloaded the medical pdf form off of the INZ website, and filled it in before going to the panel doctor. We listed absolutely every condition we've ever had, including my tonsils removed at age 10! Maybe it was TMI, but it seemed better to put it all out there. It didn't seem to cause any trouble for us, although we did get sent to the medical adviser for high cholesterol.


----------

